# New Law Coddles Criminals!



## Guest (May 8, 2008)

Well, it looks like the House DUMBocrats want to pass a bill outlawing the use of lethal force against suspected ******* in cases where the officer is bored. Lock up your daughters folks, because at this rate we'll be living in a comm-jew-nist rape-a-torium at this rate!

Well, now I'm off to the local rest area to make some new friends and try on this frilly pink french maid getup that just came in... or came out! Whoops! Thilly me! Let's go, girls!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

friggin troll, someone get this jerk outta here and back to cmpsa...sgt kiss ass


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

if your gonna post rascist shit like that, at least have the sack to register.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

Well the bill hasn't passed yet and I'm bored so lets meet up so I can use lethal force on you.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2008)




----------



## Guest (May 8, 2008)

so what would be the point of carrying a gun? what are they going to give use a bag of rocks and throw them or are they going to allow us to run people over?


----------

